# wann ist bergrennen mammolsheim??



## Rabbitbiker (27. August 2005)

Hallo bikers

wisst einer von euch wann des Mammolsheimer Bergrennen
stattfindet ???? Es soll sone Art MTB Bergrennen sein ( geht nur hoch )
Hoffentlich iss das noch net gelaufen...

Der Bergziegenschleifer


----------



## Bateman74 (28. August 2005)

von www.hochtaunus.de

Kalenderwoche 33 / 2005	

Mammolshainer Bergrennen
Mammolshain  Der Fußballclub Mammolshain organisiert erstmalig ein kleines Mountainbikerennen für jedermann durch den Mammolshainer Wald.
Die Idee dazu reifte aufgrund der starken Resonanz am Königsteiner Kindertriathlon. Dieser Triathlon wurde von der in Königstein ansässigen Firma Schmitz & Falkenhan nun schon zum vierten Mal organisiert. Die dortige Bewirtung oblag dem Fußballclub Mammolshain.
Die Streckenführung des Bergrennens wurde mit dem Kronberger und Königsteiner Forstamt, sowie der KVB Klinik abgesprochen. Daher wird das Rennen ausschließlich auf dem Herzwanderweg stattfinden.
Da es sich hierbei nur um einen drei Kilometer langen Rundweg handelt, werden die Erwachsenen diese Strecke vier Mal absolvieren. Die Veranstalter hoffen auf reichliche Teilnahme und Spaß, da aufgrund des Streckenprofils dieses Rennen absolut für Jung (ab Jahrgang 1997) und Alt geeignet ist.
Das Startgeld beträgt 5  (für Mitglieder der Barmer Ersatzkasse 3). Anmeldeschluss ist am 10. September.
Anmeldeformulare liegen bei Barmer Ersatzkasse Königstein, Buchhandlung Millennium und Bike & Sport aus.
Anmeldeformulare können auch von der Website des FC Mammolshain heruntergeladen werden: www.fc-mammolshain.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (28. August 2005)

Hey, Fahren da viele Mountainbiker mit ?
Bergrennen hört sich ja gut an, aber ab Jahrgang 97...
Also eher ein Familien und Jugendevent ? Soll nicht negativ klingen.

Danke


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Gibt es das dieses Jahr auch wieder.

Edit: Hab es gefunden 29. 09.07

Kennt das einen bzw. kann einer darüber berichten?


----------



## Everstyle (19. September 2007)

Hi, fährt da jetzt einer hin bzw. mit???

Ich würde höchstwahrscheinlich mitfahren, wenn ich an dem WE nicht arbeiten muss.

Gruss

E.


----------

